# Any advice for UK spouse visa applicant statement



## Chan80 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello

My partner and I are going to submit an application for a UK settlement visa as we are married. My partner who is a US citizen needs to prepare a statement to go along with his supporting documents.... Has anyone done this and do you have any advice on what to write?

Thanks in advance


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Chan80 said:


> Hello
> 
> My partner and I are going to submit an application for a UK settlement visa as we are married. My partner who is a US citizen needs to prepare a statement to go along with his supporting documents.... Has anyone done this and do you have any advice on what to write?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just write:
1. how you met
2. your current situation
3. why you want to move to uk
4.how you will support him there
5. your intentions.
Straightforward and to the point. I put wayyyyyy too much in mine I think. But better to have more than less.
Good Luck


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Chan80 said:


> Hello
> 
> My partner and I are going to submit an application for a UK settlement visa as we are married. My partner who is a US citizen needs to prepare a statement to go along with his supporting documents.... Has anyone done this and do you have any advice on what to write?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you don't mind, could you tell me if you were married in the UK or the US. I am a US citizen and recently married a UK citizen. I want to apply for a visa to join him in the UK. I cannot figure out which visa application to use if you are already married. 

It seems to me that a spouse visa is just for extending an existing fiancé visa, which i do not possess since i was married in the united states. Also, it seems that a settlement visa is for someone who has lived in the uk as a spouse for two years already and is applying for indefinite leave to remain.

I was just curious to see if you are in a similar circumstance.


----------



## jennieo330 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi ShellMarie - I just applied for & was approved for the UK Spouse visa. I just married my UK fiance (now husband) and have never before lived in or applied for a visa in the UK. So - my advice & what I think is true is that you need to apply for a spouse visa unless you've been married for over 5 years...

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

jennieo330 said:


> Hi ShellMarie - I just applied for & was approved for the UK Spouse visa. I just married my UK fiance (now husband) and have never before lived in or applied for a visa in the UK. So - my advice & what I think is true is that you need to apply for a spouse visa unless you've been married for over 5 years...
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know if you have more questions


Thanks for your response. Could you give me the form number you used. I'm under the impression that I need to fill out the VAF4A Settlement form as a spouse. Also, do you have any advice on what to include as far as supporting evidence?


----------



## jennieo330 (Jan 21, 2010)

I used the "Visa4uk" website visa4UK :: Welcome which is the official site that you can use to apply online if you are a US citizen. The form is called VAF4A, but I didn't even look at that as the online application asks you all the questions itself and fills it in for you.

I used this expat forum website for a lot of my info about what to supply with the application, as a few have put lists on - extremely helpful! Just search for 'UK Spouse Visa" and you'll find them.

As for my application, I was fearful that I would be denied as neither my spouse nor I are currently employed. We've been living/working in Africa the past year & will be searching for jobs upon our arrival in the UK. We have very, very little (to none) savings - so I submitted letters from our families stating their willingness to support us financially if need be, with subsequent bank statements of theirs to show their income. This might have been over the top and awkward, but our families were very happy to help with this.

I submitted pictures of us together and with family, letters from both of us stating our hope to settle in the UK together & contribute to the economy, etc.

I also bound it all up in a nice binder with a table of contents & sent originals with copies just to be sure - they sent all the originals back.

Hope this helps!


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

jennieo330 said:


> I used the "Visa4uk" website, which is the official site that you can use to apply online if you are a US citizen. The form is called VAF4A, but I didn't even look at that as the online application asks you all the questions itself and fills it in for you.
> 
> I used this expat forum website for a lot of my info about what to supply with the application, as a few have put lists on - extremely helpful! Just search for 'UK Spouse Visa" and you'll find them.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the useful information. I have been at my wits end trying to figure all this stuff out. I have been very fearful that if I do this wrong I will be denied and not be with my husband. 

If you don't mind I have one more quick question. As of now my husband is staying with his mother. He is going to look for a place of our own and then send me the lease agreement. I was wondering if instead, to speed up the process, his mother can send in a letter saying that it is ok to stay with her until we get settled. Is that something you had to do also?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shellmarie said:


> Thank you so much for all the useful information. I have been at my wits end trying to figure all this stuff out. I have been very fearful that if I do this wrong I will be denied and not be with my husband.
> 
> If you don't mind I have one more quick question. As of now my husband is staying with his mother. He is going to look for a place of our own and then send me the lease agreement. I was wondering if instead, to speed up the process, his mother can send in a letter saying that it is ok to stay with her until we get settled. Is that something you had to do also?


While a spare bedroom in parents' or in-law's house is acceptable, it's better to have a place of your own, to show that finance isn't an issue. Those who are seen to rely extensively on family and relatives can have their application delayed or rejected.


----------

